# A few Tajima TMEX C1201 questions!



## andersonbd (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello all,
We have been using Melco products for years (EMT 4 head, Amaya single head, Designshop, etc.). I couldn't pass up a great deal on a TMEX C1201, but the software is OLD (Pulse Signature). I haven't even started really playing around with it yet, I'm just trying to get a design even loaded in the machine! The last owner never used the Serial options. She always used floppies, but we don't even have a single computer that has a floppy drive. I can't get the computer to see the machine and was wondering if anyone knows the information for networking it (baud rate, stop, etc.). It says "Machine output is not installed". The Tajima help guy was of no help, and basically told me to pay up just to be able to ask him.

I really just want to make sure it CAN be networked via serial before I go out and buy a serial (and printer) card for the dongle and connection.


Does anyone know if I can use the Melco ENS software (Embroidery Network Systems) to transmit the files instead?

I've also read that you can't TRACE a design unless loaded via Floppy. Does that still come into play if you buy one of those floppy emulators?


Overall, how do you guys like your machines? it's SUPER QUIET. Like crazy quiet. Our 4 EMT 10/4 Melco machine is easily 3 times louder.


Thoughts on Designshop vs Tajima Pulse for digitizing?

I know there's a lot of questions here, but I'm new to the brand.

Any input would be greatly appreciated!!!!!

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

I have an small version of Pulse Signature and I still use it to load designs in to old Tajima,parallel connection.
Many years ago i used it for serial and was OK.
I have an little manual,I will scan and I will send to you.

If you use an external device to load designs(reader or computer)you will lose the TRACE function.
If you need TRACE you must use floppy drive or to change it with an USB emulator.

I do not know nothing about your software but Pulse is an super professional embroidery software(and expensive).


----------



## andersonbd (Jun 10, 2015)

I do have the manuals. Thanks for offering to scan but I'm all set! What I really need to know are all of these settings in the picture.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

For the baud rate you must set the same value from the machine side .
For PORT you must set the address of serial port(look in yours computer Device Manager).
For IRQ nr.also look in your computer Device Manager.
For the rest of settings ,I don t remember,was 15 years ago.
The manual is free of charge,is an small manual special for serial connection.
Maybe will help you.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

I forgot something very important.
15 years ago when I received the software, the cable was hand made special for Pulse. 
I am 99% sure is not an standard serial cable.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

The settings on this page might be off help.

Embroidery Machine Connection


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

I don t know if Wicom use the same cable like Pulse.
But for Pulse you can use PARALELL conexion,is much easy,I can send to you the cable diagram.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.tajimadst.com/serv-tecn/cables/pulse_tajima_paralelo.html


----------



## andersonbd (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for all of the help! The Tajima tech desk guy told me "if 9600 doesn't work, then it's 38400", but that didn't do anything either. I don't know where to find the information on the machine. it's not in the manual, nor is it listed anywhere that I can see. I've tried pretty much everything, and yes I'm using the specialized cable that they supply. Hmm.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

My scanner don t work,my wife will scan today at his office.
I will post soon i have.

But first using F4 key(if you have standard panel) you must activate the network connection(NW).


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Read this manual !


----------



## andersonbd (Jun 10, 2015)

dgeorge said:


> My scanner don t work,my wife will scan today at his office.
> I will post soon i have.
> 
> But first using F4 key(if you have standard panel) you must activate the network connection(NW).


That sounds like exactly what I'm missing! I enabled the networking, but it's still not working. I think now that I've enabled the NW via F4, I think if I play around with the settings, I'll be able to figure it out.

I'll let you guys know.

Thanks


----------



## andersonbd (Jun 10, 2015)

George, did you scan that stuff yourself just for me? If so, that's amazing and thank you very much. If not, thanks anyways for locating it!



dgeorge said:


> Read this manual !


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Is scanned for you,I have the printed manual


----------



## HamiltonArtists (Apr 16, 2013)

I just bought this machines Hope it works out It seems solid and works great


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I know this is an older thread, but we are trying to get a usb reader installed to replace the floppy disk drive. I can't get it to read the jump drive. This is the exact machine we are trying it out on before we attempt the 6 head. 
I'm thinking they sent us the wrong one as it sticks out about a good half inch. We are trying to contact the company we purchased it from, but wanted to get any thoughts about it while we are waiting.

Thanks!


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

SpiritGirl said:


> I know this is an older thread, but we are trying to get a usb reader installed to replace the floppy disk drive. I can't get it to read the jump drive. This is the exact machine we are trying it out on before we attempt the 6 head.
> I'm thinking they sent us the wrong one as it sticks out about a good half inch. We are trying to contact the company we purchased it from, but wanted to get any thoughts about it while we are waiting.
> 
> Thanks!


Are you using a GoTek? Do you have pics of how you have installed it?


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Nope.. using a realpeace. Got it to work, it was the flash drive that was screwing things up. Had to be formatted and loaded using a pc with at least windows 7. We are a mac based company, but are switching the embroidery to pc. :-(
Still sticks out of the machine, looks goofy but that is kind of the norm around here. ;-)


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

If you use Richpeace emulator,USB pen must be formated FAT(FAT16}
Try with 2 or 3 brands of USB pen.
If your emulator is an old version ,capacity of USB pen must not exceed 2 GB


----------



## Rana Ali (Jul 8, 2021)

Hello
I have Tajima C1201, but when i turn it on the fan starts working but the control penal is not even showing display.
please help me in that
Thanks


----------

